# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  Smartphone Nexus S sẽ có màu trắng

## banga

​ 
 *Điện thoại thế hệ mới của hãng tìm kiếm sẽ có thêm phiên bản màu trắng với cấu hình giống hệt máy từng xuất hiện ở Việt Nam.* 
 Nexus S mới có vỏ nhựa bóng phía sau là màu trắng, còn mặt trước vẫn giữ nguyên màu đen. Dự kiến, máy sẽ được bán trong vài tháng tới. Tuy có thông tin màn hình Super AMOLED bị thiếu hụt nhưng Nexus S trắng vẫn tiếp tục sử dụng công nghệ tiên tiến này. 
 Nexus S là điện thoại mới nhất của Google và cũng là thiết bị đầu tiên chạy hệ điều hành Android 2.3. Sản phẩm đã xuất hiện ở Việt Nam cuối tháng 12 và đang được bán trên các diễn đàn công nghệ với mức giá khoảng 16 triệu đồng. 




> http://viettelonline.com/tin-cong-nghe/smartphone-nexus-s-se-co-mau-trang.html

----------


## volcano

Kiểu cũng gọn nhỏ, dễ thương..thix hợp vs các bạn nữ..[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

